# AB 5 TO BE PASSED INTO LAW.- is corrupt lyft!!!! leaving CALIFORNIA???



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

This company has caused so many problems in my life!! Making so many people homeless!! Such a corrupt, cheating, sour, greedy, disgusting lying company that I hope goes bankrupt and everyone goes broke, and stocks fail!!! I can't even imagine, how bad it is now!! California State Assemblywoman, Lorena Gonzalez, takes a stand to fight for rideshare driver employee rights


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> This company has caused so many problems in my life!! Making so many people homeless!! Such a corrupt, cheating, sour, greedy, disgusting lying company that I hope goes bankrupt and everyone goes broke, and stocks fail!!! I can't even imagine, how bad it is now!! California State Assemblywoman, Lorena Gonzalez, takes a stand to fight for rideshare driver employee rights


A company does not make a person homeless, it's the bad choices in life that lead to that. I hope Uber and Lyft depart CA after this nonsense passes.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> A company does not make a person homeless, it's the bad choices in life that lead to that. I hope Uber and Lyft depart CA after this nonsense passes.


Usually when CA does something like AB5, everyone(other states) follows. Especially if there is tax $$$ involved.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Usually when CA does something like AB5, everyone(other states) follows. Especially if there is tax $$$ involved.


You do realize that every Uber ride is taxed by the state? In MA, $.05 goes to the taxi industry (to subsidize their failing product) and $.20 goes to MA. Over 81M rides last year, pretty good amount of subsidy and taxes lost if Uber leaves. I don't see anyone else following this, CA no longer leads by example.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Hunter420 said:


> This company has caused so many problems in my life!! Making so many people homeless!! Such a corrupt, cheating, sour, greedy, disgusting lying company that I hope goes bankrupt and everyone goes broke, and stocks fail!!! I can't even imagine, how bad it is now!! California State Assemblywoman, Lorena Gonzalez, takes a stand to fight for rideshare driver employee rights


Tell us how you *really* feel about Lyft.  :biggrin: :roflmao:



Ssgcraig said:


> A company does not make a person homeless, it's the bad choices in life that lead to that.


Right on! :thumbup:


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

It's true that California is their biggest market... but given both companies are losing money, that means California is where they are losing the most. They stand to lose less money while they leave California to fight back.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> It's true that California is their biggest market... but given both companies are losing money, that means California is where they are losing the most. They stand to lose less money while they leave California to fight back.


Two of the biggest markets are San Francisco and Los Angeles. By leaving California if you mean shutting down operations, it's a lose-lose situation for both companies.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Two of the biggest markets are San Francisco and Los Angeles. By leaving California if you mean shutting down operations, it's a lose-lose situation for both companies.


Neither company has a plan to win (become profitable)... outside of winning the autonomous vehicle research race... which both companies are currently losing.

Their stocks are tanking as investors come to realize this.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hunter420 said:


> This company has caused so many problems in my life!! Making so many people homeless!! Such a corrupt, cheating, sour, greedy, disgusting lying company that I hope goes bankrupt and everyone goes broke, and stocks fail!!! I can't even imagine, how bad it is now!! California State Assemblywoman, Lorena Gonzalez, takes a stand to fight for rideshare driver employee rights


You are so funny! :laugh: You are the only one who caused so many problems in your life when you made poor decisions, not Lyft. Education is key to success. Lyft is just a company that helps people to make some cash on the side and does not expect being a main source of income for you. So there is no point to be so mad. Everything is in your hands. If you aren't happy, just move on...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Neither company has a plan to win (become profitable)... outside of winning the autonomous vehicle research race... which both companies are currently losing.
> 
> Their stocks are tanking as investors come to realize this.


this is true. And yet neither company is willing to abandon any market until they're entirely kicked out of said Market. Take Austin in London for example. Uber lost big-time in most of mainland Europe, and most of Asia.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Typical victim mentality. Like Ssgcraig and Selector19 said, it isn't Lyft's fault if people are poor or if you're in the ditch. With the economy the way it is, there are plenty of opportunities for people to make money. Lyft and Uber aren't being fair but it's not as if they're forcing you to work for them, or that they're the only way to put food on the table or a roof over your head.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> You do realize that every Uber ride is taxed by the state? In MA, $.05 goes to the taxi industry (to subsidize their failing product) and $.20 goes to MA. Over 81M rides last year, pretty good amount of subsidy and taxes lost if Uber leaves. I don't see anyone else following this, CA no longer leads by example.


I think he means individual income tax.

If you have a good accountant you pay minimal taxes on Uber/Lyft income. CA has a few hundred thousand drivers and most pay no taxes. THAT'S what states with an income tax, and the IRS, are salivating over.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Check out this info from Taxi2Uber :



Taxi2Uber said:


> (For the record, I'm NOT Pro-AB5)
> 
> Employers are not required to reimburse you for mileage in most states.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> You do realize that every Uber ride is taxed by the state? In MA, $.05 goes to the taxi industry (to subsidize their failing product) and $.20 goes to MA. Over 81M rides last year, pretty good amount of subsidy and taxes lost if Uber leaves. I don't see anyone else following this, CA no longer leads by example.


Most of those subsidies go towards the purchase of wheelchair accessable taxis, do you know how many uber has gotten on the road ever?

Yeah not a dang one. Who would willingly take an XL vehicle, turn it into an X by reducing the passenger count, and then deal with the extra hassle of loading someone in a power wheelchair and taking 5 minutes to secure them by strapping them down properly?

(it's hard work, to be honest I took out one of those taxis all of one time, ever, money was good but dang)

for X rates?

Yeah that's a really low subset of drivers to the point of _nonexistent._

Why do taxi drivers put up with it?

(speaking for the company i drive for) they have to throw so many bones to those drivers to make it worth it that... it's actually worth it.



losiglow said:


> Typical victim mentality. Like Ssgcraig and Selector19 said, it isn't Lyft's fault if people are poor or if you're in the ditch. With the economy the way it is, there are plenty of opportunities for people to make money. Lyft and Uber aren't being fair but it's not as if they're forcing you to work for them, or that they're the only way to put food on the table or a roof over your head.


Way to use the ol' child sweatshop argument to justify sub minimum wage.

Typical victim mentality. Like _other's_ have said, it isn't the _sweatshops_ fault if _children_ are poor or in the ditch. With the economy the way it is, there are plenty of opportunities for _families_ to make money. _sweatshops_ aren't being fair but it's not as if they're forcing _the children_ to work for them, or that they're the only way to put food on the table or a roof over _their_ head.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Most of those subsidies go towards the purchase of wheelchair accessable taxis, do you know how many uber has gotten on the road ever?
> 
> Yeah not a dang one. Who would willingly take an XL vehicle, turn it into an X by reducing the passenger count, and then deal with the extra hassle of loading someone in a power wheelchair and taking 5 minutes to secure them by strapping them down properly?
> 
> ...


My point was, if Uber leaves CA, CA looses that tax money. Post the breakdown of where the subsidies go. I doubt $4M dollars went to making taxis wheelchair equipped in MA, let alone in CA. There are companies that specialize in that.



New2This said:


> I think he means individual income tax.
> 
> If you have a good accountant you pay minimal taxes on Uber/Lyft income. CA has a few hundred thousand drivers and most pay no taxes. THAT'S what states with an income tax, and the IRS, are salivating over.


No, I mean every ride is taxed by MA. $.20 for the state, and $.05 goes to the failing taxi industry. That doesn't include the airport fee either.

Every ride in the US some subsidy goes to the antiquated taxi industry.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Way to use the ol' child sweatshop argument to justify sub minimum wage.
> 
> Typical victim mentality. Like _other's_ have said, it isn't the _sweatshops_ fault if _children_ are poor or in the ditch. With the economy the way it is, there are plenty of opportunities for _families_ to make money. _sweatshops_ aren't being fair but it's not as if they're forcing _the children_ to work for them, or that they're the only way to put food on the table or a roof over _their_ head.


Different situation. Those children out in Thailand and China don't have other options. We do. There are TONS of places hiring that will pay at least what U/L are paying.

I'm not defending U/L for one minute. Yes, they don't pay enough and yes, they're crooked. But take ownership for your own situation. If U/L didn't exist, most of the people complaining about pay would still be complaining about pay at whatever other job they has, assuming it was low paying like U/L.

Get a damn education - academic or trade. Improve yourself by constantly learning and getting experience. People say that the U.S. isn't what it once was and maybe they're right. I wasn't fed with a silver spoon. More like a wood spoon. I came from a poor family where the last three generations didn't get an education and by legal standards, were in the poverty bracket. I hacked my way through college, working part time and eeking out every little scholarship I could so I didn't graduate with $40K worth of student loans like today's idiots. Got a technical degree, not something useless like history, philosophy or gender studies. Got an entry level science based position and worked my way up. 15 years later make more than enough to live in a nice home, drive a nice car, have no debt other than a house payment, have a good retirement account and support a wife that can stay at home with my 4 children. It can be done. But not by relying on Uber or Lyft.

Assuming you're able bodied and minded, there's no reason you can't do the same. For those that aren't, yes, they need assistance. But that's the exception.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> No, I mean every ride is taxed by MA. $.20 for the state, and $.05 goes to the failing taxi industry. That doesn't include the airport fee either.
> 
> Every ride in the US some subsidy goes to the antiquated taxi industry.


D.C. area has similar fees. D.C. itself has very high fees for Uber/Lyft rides, since the D.C. Government never met a tax/fee it didn't like. @Another Uber Driver can give a breakdown of them as well as what effect they have on cabs as that's his specialty.

My point stands. State and federal taxing authorities will get tired of not being able to get anything from Uber/Lyft drivers. One benefit (not the primary motivation) of AB5 is if drivers are paid a "living wage" then eventually some of those wages will find their way into tax coffers.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

New2This said:


> D.C. area has similar fees. D.C. itself has very high fees for Uber/Lyft rides, since the D.C. Government never met a tax/fee it didn't like. @Another Uber Driver can give a breakdown of them as well as what effect they have on cabs as that's his specialty.
> 
> My point stands. State and federal taxing authorities will get tired of not being able to get anything from Uber/Lyft drivers. One benefit (not the primary motivation) of AB5 is if drivers are paid a "living wage" then eventually some of those wages will find their way into tax coffers.


Uber drivers are not the only ones claiming mileage, plenty of other people use their personal cars working W2 jobs. Before Uber, there was a mileage write off. If they are tired of it, re-write the tax code.

The only way the "taxing authorities" (IRS) will get more revenue from Uber drivers is if they lower the amount per mile claimed, or Uber drivers are not using their personal cars. Becoming an employee doesn't negate the mileage write off. Not using our personal vehicles does.

My point stands, Uber needs to make an example of CA and leave. This is CA were are talking about, not the Federal Government.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> This company has caused so many problems in my life!! Making so many people homeless!! Such a corrupt, cheating, sour, greedy, disgusting lying company that I hope goes bankrupt and everyone goes broke, and stocks fail!!! I can't even imagine, how bad it is now!! California State Assemblywoman, Lorena Gonzalez, takes a stand to fight for rideshare driver employee rights


How does Lyft make people homeless? and are you implying that horrible Uber is any better?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> It's true that California is their biggest market... but given both companies are losing money, that means California is where they are losing the most. They stand to lose less money while they leave California to fight back.


It would be a huge PR problem if both companies fled the state where they're headquartered, leaving their corporate employees unable to utilize the service they work for.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Good riddance. The day can't come soon enough when Dara and Logan and all their cronies see their house of cards come crashing down.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

UberHammer said:


> It's true that California is their biggest market... but given both companies are losing money, that means California is where they are losing the most. They stand to lose less money while they leave California to fight back.


80% of their income is from rideshare. They lose all their money investing in anything and everything else. Scooters, semi freight, helicopters, piggyback rides. Be nice if they just invested it all back into the part of the company that made them.

They need Californias income so they can keep spending billions to pay us less.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Selector19 said:


> You are so funny! :laugh: You are the only one who caused so many problems in your life when you made poor decisions, not Lyft. Education is key to success. Lyft is just a company that helps people to make some cash on the side and does not expect being a main source of income for you. So there is no point to be so mad. Everything is in your hands. If you aren't happy, just move on...


_"If you aren't happy, just move on..."_

Thing is Most FT drivers have ? Nothing to "move on" to.
They've become incapacitated Wards of Uber.

Kalanick and Khosrowshahi will start including Drivers as ?‍?‍?‍? dependents ?‍?‍?‍?
on their personal tax returns.

Uncles Dara & Travis?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorry AB5 is not a law, until it is signed. 'Passed' just means more morons need to review it.

Hold your horses cowboys, we ain't there yet:

https://www.billtrack50.com/BillDetail/996562


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> It's true that California is their biggest market... but given both companies are losing money, that means California is where they are losing the most. They stand to lose less money while they leave California to fight back.


We do not have a P&L by geographical profit centre, therefore your implicit assumption that all profit centres deliver the same (negative) contribution may or may not be true. It is possible that SF and LA etc are profitable and without them Uber's losses would be even greater.


----------



## dwp4401 (Aug 18, 2019)

I'll agree with those who say that if California passes this law then Uber and Lyft need to leave California.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Hunter420 said:


> This company has caused so many problems in my life!! Making so many people homeless!! Such a corrupt, cheating, sour, greedy, disgusting lying company that I hope goes bankrupt and everyone goes broke, and stocks fail!!! I can't even imagine, how bad it is now!! California State Assemblywoman, Lorena Gonzalez, takes a stand to fight for rideshare driver employee rights


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> A company does not make a person homeless, it's the bad choices in life that lead to that. I hope Uber and Lyft depart CA after this nonsense passes.


Don't exonerate the companies so quickly. From the coal mines to the steel plants, America is replete with historical examples of how companies like Lyft and Uber trample on worker rights. Just as a very recent (ie yesterday) example, Lyft is encouraging drivers to give up their right to collective action by coaxing them to agree to a new arbitration agreement. Most of their drivers are lesser educated than Lyft's lawyers and will agree because they don't know any better that opting out (in the fine print) is a better option.

The answer is a union to level the playing field. Those old auto and coal and steel industries fought literally bloody battles to attain their reasonable rights. AB5 will thankfully make this a bloodless coup for workers.



dwp4401 said:


> I'll agree with those who say that if California passes this law then Uber and Lyft need to leave California.


but they won't. this is the 5th largest economy in the world. too much money, so they will have to make things work. AND other states will follow california's lead and force lyft and uber to act like a normal company.

And if they actually do leave, well, a better company will fill that massive void pronto just like happened in Texas when Uber had a temper tantrum for 5 minutes and exited the state. And drivers will be better off with this new company.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> This company has caused so many problems in my life!! Making so many people homeless!! Such a corrupt, cheating, sour, greedy, disgusting lying company that I hope goes bankrupt and everyone goes broke, and stocks fail!!! I can't even imagine, how bad it is now!! California State Assemblywoman, Lorena Gonzalez, takes a stand to fight for rideshare driver employee rights


-______________________
Uber has not cause the same problems ?? 
Keep in mind that all these politicians that are "fighting for RS driver rights " (again IC are not employees ) they must walk a line to protect the legal rights of the abusing companies by bring forth laws that protect the victims from these same mighty companies, such as Uber and Lyft.
BTW - anyone that is homeless now would have been anyway. Uber and Lyft had nothing to do with it. Rule -- Make good choices  and everything else will fall into place.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> My point was, if Uber leaves CA, CA looses that tax money. Post the breakdown of where the subsidies go. I doubt $4M dollars went to making taxis wheelchair equipped in MA, let alone in CA. There are companies that specialize in that.
> 
> 
> No, I mean every ride is taxed by MA. $.20 for the state, and $.05 goes to the failing taxi industry. That doesn't include the airport fee either.
> ...


Uber cost every state more money in payroll taxes than it generate in all other categories.

Classifying Uber drivers as employs will ultimately lead to higher tax revenue for the state. Just saying...


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

losiglow said:


> With the economy the way it is, there are plenty of opportunities for people to make money. Lyft and Uber aren't being fair but it's not as if they're forcing you to work for them, or that they're the only way to put food on the table or a roof over your head.


 Economy is so good that's why everybody on pool. You are wrong.

I'm reading these words as i'm looking at bunch of drivers starring at their phones waiting for a ping. Most of these drivers are fresh immigrants with very limited experience about American way of life, culture, language, business rules etc etc. They are from undesired travel destinations like Sudan for example. Apparently being taxi driver is the the only way for them to put a food on table. If you know some job opportunities for these drivers please list them. Repeating the same old forcing BS does not help.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Uber drivers are not the only ones claiming mileage, plenty of other people use their personal cars working W2 jobs. Before Uber, there was a mileage write off. If they are tired of it, re-write the tax code.
> 
> The only way the "taxing authorities" (IRS) will get more revenue from Uber drivers is if they lower the amount per mile claimed, or Uber drivers are not using their personal cars. Becoming an employee doesn't negate the mileage write off. Not using our personal vehicles does.
> 
> My point stands, Uber needs to make an example of CA and leave. This is CA were are talking about, not the Federal Government.


I love your point about mileage. People are arguing on this forum that w2 employees can't deduct mileage a lot. With U/L leaving SF, and LA market, also why not pull out of NY, Seattle is the same. If they want no rules and make their own set of Labor law, IC Law, traffic law, why do these cities need them. They leave and overnight the next app with lower cut will appear and we could be rideshare IC drivers with legit contacts. Then other states can follow suite. Leave U/L. Leave. I dare.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> Sorry AB5 is not a law, until it is signed. 'Passed' just means more morons need to review it.
> 
> Hold your horses cowboys, we ain't there yet:
> 
> https://www.billtrack50.com/BillDetail/996562


You are correct AB5 is not the law nor will it be the law. The law was what happened last year in a C.A supreme court ruling about what defines a IC. Without a say over rated and control over our enterprise C.A has claimed I am not a contractor in their eyes. AB5 passing or not will not change the ruling precedence already in place. For C.A to classify me as a IC U/L would need to be a third party app with no say over my business decisions and they would need full disclosure of the final pay, length of time, and final destination. They can do that and I would be able to stay an IC. Until then regardless of AB5, C.A says I am an employee. They have billed U/L for unemployment benefits to deactivated drivers here already. AB5 is getting attention because with presidential backing it can become nationwide. Hopefully it will bring them to the table to negotiate and treat us like real IC's and we can keep out flexibility. It's really up to them.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

I hope they both leave California.
And every state after that one by one.
I hope the only place they exist in the next 10 years is New Delhi India.

I would say good riddance let the taxis come back, with better technology more courteous drivers.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> You do realize that every Uber ride is taxed by the state? In MA, $.05 goes to the taxi industry (to subsidize their failing product) and $.20 goes to MA. Over 81M rides last year, pretty good amount of subsidy and taxes lost if Uber leaves. I don't see anyone else following this, CA no longer leads by example.


California has a $3,000,000,000,000 gdp economy they clearly lead by example from tech to agg in every form and shape and size.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Low end jobs end up in USA two places, China or robots. Just to complicated for companies otherwise. 

For Uber I make an exception, they will be a zero.


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

Is it just coincidental that Uber is planning big new offices in Dallas/Deep Ellum?

https://www.dallasnews.com/business...-company-s-biggest-hub-outside-san-francisco/


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> I hope they both leave California.
> And every state after that one by one.
> I hope the only place they exist in the next 10 years is New Delhi India.
> 
> I would say good riddance let the taxis come back, with better technology more courteous drivers.


So why are you driving rideshare?


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

I only drive Friday and Saturday nights those hours luckily in South Orange county are still profitable but we are at $.87 per mile and we still get surges every once a while around Dana point ,Laguna Beach area.

Every penny I make goes straight to paying off my mortgage early.
I’m a mechanic so I also do side jobs in my garage and up till about a year and a half ago I was also working for a company doing home appraisals on the weekend.

I’m down to $163,000 and if I work like a maniac I should be done in three years.
After that work is completely optional not necessary.

As long as it’s profitable I will drive but only during the hours that I can turn a profit.
And if Uber and Lyft disappear no sweat off my nose I’ll go work for him Home Depot or Lowe’s after hours.

It will make things a little bit more tricky because my day job is 8 to 6 Monday through Saturday


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> _"If you aren't happy, just move on..."_
> 
> Thing is Most FT drivers have ? Nothing to "move on" to.
> They've become incapacitated Wards of Uber.
> ...


uncle dara ??


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Let them leave. I guarantee two new companies come in to fill the void in less than a week. No one is loyal to their brand. If it's called Scuba or Yift tomorrow people will have no problem hopping right in.


----------



## Leoncio (Mar 6, 2019)

Hunter420 said:


> This company has caused so many problems in my life!! Making so many people homeless!! Such a corrupt, cheating, sour, greedy, disgusting lying company that I hope goes bankrupt and everyone goes broke, and stocks fail!!! I can't even imagine, how bad it is now!! California State Assemblywoman, Lorena Gonzalez, takes a stand to fight for rideshare driver employee rights


I feel your pain, sometimes I wish the worst for ALL this gig companies, they are getting away whit murder BUT, people in politics are now realizing the amount of cash they are not getting because they are not taxing personal income, the way W2 workers get taxed. People in this tread are saying Uber/ Lyft may leave the state but again, they are not paying ANY taxes ( Amazon got many millions in refunds from uncle Sam, go figure) They actually are claiming gigantic loses and some of those loses they are carrying over to the next few years! The two companies have audits going on because of the massive loses. Is about time we become employees, we can not be worst off than we are now


----------



## jetcityx (Feb 11, 2015)

wicked said:


> Let them leave. I guarantee two new companies come in to fill the void in less than a week. No one is loyal to their brand. If it's called Scuba or Yift tomorrow people will have no problem hopping right in.


Nobody will hop right in, because the rideshare business model will be DEAD. Illegal. It will cease to exist. No more. Nada. If anything remains it will not resemble rideshare and the pay will be worse than it is now with 90% of drivers losing their gig. Do the FRICKEN MATH, being an Uber/Lyft 'employee' driver is NOT viable. Lorena Gonzalez is a union shill who doesn't give a crap about anything but funding her re-election campaign. Of course having no rideshare companies in California will spark backlash and a side deal will be negotiated most likely with unions and the government being the winners. The pawned drivers get nothing but cheap health insurance and some minimum pay guarantee that is less than what you actually make now. Have fun with that.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I would work for free if I could get decent health insurance for it.


----------



## jetcityx (Feb 11, 2015)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I would work for free if I could get decent health insurance for it.


Just write everything off down to no more than 15k a year and you get free health insurance. It's called medicaid, no copay, no deductible. At least if you are located on the 'Left Coast' it's easy to do, talk to an accountant. Probably another reason the government doesn't like rideshare. Ha.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Selector19 said:


> You are so funny! :laugh: You are the only one who caused so many problems in your life when you made poor decisions, not Lyft. Education is key to success. Lyft is just a company that helps people to make some cash on the side and does not expect being a main source of income for you. So there is no point to be so mad. Everything is in your hands. If you aren't happy, just move on...


In my opinion ride sharing is a side hustle to make a few bucks not a career move, It's not lyft or Uber problem drivers choose to make ride sharing there main source of income.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

dwp4401 said:


> I'll agree with those who say that if California passes this law then Uber and Lyft need to leave California.


Expelled by 109 nations and soon, one U.S. State.



charmer37 said:


> In my opinion ride sharing is a side hustle to make a few bucks not a career move, It's not lyft or Uber problem drivers choose to make ride sharing there main source of income.


Are you one of the 400 marketing employees Uber kept on, or just volunteering?


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Dropking said:


> Don't exonerate the companies so quickly. From the coal mines to the steel plants, America is replete with historical examples of how companies like Lyft and Uber trample on worker rights. Just as a very recent (ie yesterday) example, Lyft is encouraging drivers to give up their right to collective action by coaxing them to agree to a new arbitration agreement. Most of their drivers are lesser educated than Lyft's lawyers and will agree because they don't know any better that opting out (in the fine print) is a better option.
> 
> The answer is a union to level the playing field. Those old auto and coal and steel industries fought literally bloody battles to attain their reasonable rights. AB5 will thankfully make this a bloodless coup for workers.
> 
> ...


I believe a new company would come in to play if Uber and Lyft left California,


Leoncio said:


> I feel your pain, sometimes I wish the worst for ALL this gig companies, they are getting away whit murder BUT, people in politics are now realizing the amount of cash they are not getting because they are not taxing personal income, the way W2 workers get taxed. People in this tread are saying Uber/ Lyft may leave the state but again, they are not paying ANY taxes ( Amazon got many millions in refunds from uncle Sam, go figure) They actually are claiming gigantic loses and some of those loses they are carrying over to the next few years! The two companies have audits going on because of the massive loses. Is about time we become employees, we can not be worst off than we are now


Drivers complain about regulations and bills but if that's what it takes to change Uber and Lyft mentality then so be it.



Dropking said:


> Don't exonerate the companies so quickly. From the coal mines to the steel plants, America is replete with historical examples of how companies like Lyft and Uber trample on worker rights. Just as a very recent (ie yesterday) example, Lyft is encouraging drivers to give up their right to collective action by coaxing them to agree to a new arbitration agreement. Most of their drivers are lesser educated than Lyft's lawyers and will agree because they don't know any better that opting out (in the fine print) is a better option.
> 
> The answer is a union to level the playing field. Those old auto and coal and steel industries fought literally bloody battles to attain their reasonable rights. AB5 will thankfully make this a bloodless coup for workers.
> 
> ...


I believe a new company would come in to play if Uber and Lyft left California,


Leoncio said:


> I feel your pain, sometimes I wish the worst for ALL this gig companies, they are getting away whit murder BUT, people in politics are now realizing the amount of cash they are not getting because they are not taxing personal income, the way W2 workers get taxed. People in this tread are saying Uber/ Lyft may leave the state but again, they are not paying ANY taxes ( Amazon got many millions in refunds from uncle Sam, go figure) They actually are claiming gigantic loses and some of those loses they are carrying over to the next few years! The two companies have audits going on because of the massive loses. Is about time we become employees, we can not be worst off than we are now


Drivers complain aboutregulations and bills but if that's what it takes to change Uber and Lyft mentality then so be it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mole said:


> California has a $3,000,000,000,000 gdp economy they clearly lead by example from tech to agg in every form and shape and size.


Mmm hmmm.
Los Angeles has 38,000 homeless at 5th and main and just brought Bubonic Plague back to humanity.
Leading through technology and disease.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

jetcityx said:


> Nobody will hop right in, because the rideshare business model will be DEAD. Illegal. It will cease to exist. No more. Nada. If anything remains it will not resemble rideshare and the pay will be worse than it is now with 90% of drivers losing their gig. Do the FRICKEN MATH, being an Uber/Lyft 'employee' driver is NOT viable. Lorena Gonzalez is a union shill who doesn't give a crap about anything but funding her re-election campaign. Of course having no rideshare companies in California will spark backlash and a side deal will be negotiated most likely with unions and the government being the winners. The pawned drivers get nothing but cheap health insurance and some minimum pay guarantee that is less than what you actually make now. Have fun with that.


So, you can stay a contractor and offer services at .30-.60cents a mile. The rest of us want to see more compensation with less exploitation.

It never ceases to amaze me how some people consistently work against their best interests. You do you. I don't have to insult you, your post insulted your intelligence.


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

charmer37 said:


> In my opinion ride sharing is a side hustle to make a few bucks not a career move, It's not lyft or Uber problem drivers choose to make ride sharing there main source of income.


Right, but that's where the two companies differ. Uber was not started as "rideshare." Uber was a limo/black car/SUV service. They even used to do taxi dispatch ala UberTaxi--yes, that was a real thing.

Lyft were certainly founded with the concept of "rideshare" and the "side hustle."

Over time, they've both come into alignment and really focus more on the full time driver than the part time driver.


----------



## jetcityx (Feb 11, 2015)

wicked said:


> So, you can stay a contractor and offer services at .30-.60cents a mile. The rest of us want to see more compensation with less exploitation.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how some people consistently work against their best interests. You do you. I don't have to insult you, your post insulted your intelligence.


My market pays 1.18 - 1.24 a mile. I would NEVER drive for under 1.00 a mile. Not worth it, I don't know why or how drivers continue at .60 a mile what a rip off. Don't Drive!


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> This company has caused so many problems in my life!! Making so many people homeless!! Such a corrupt, cheating, sour, greedy, disgusting lying company that I hope goes bankrupt and everyone goes broke, and stocks fail!!! I can't even imagine, how bad it is now!! California State Assemblywoman, Lorena Gonzalez, takes a stand to fight for rideshare driver employee rights


Best post I've ever seen on this site

Just to wanted to add that the express drive program is one of worst programs in the world and makes you feel like a actual slave

Lyft has to be the worst company in the world to work for


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

charmer37 said:


> In my opinion ride sharing is a side hustle to make a few bucks not a career move, It's not lyft or Uber problem drivers choose to make ride sharing there main source of income.


Except that Uber/Lyft were marketing it as full-time until the talk of employee classification started. Then they tried the "side hustle" bullshit.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

james725 said:


> Best post I've ever seen on this site
> 
> Just to wanted to add that the express drive program is one of worst programs in the world and makes you feel like a actual slave
> 
> Lyft has to be the worst company in the world to work for


So why are you driving for them? Are you so desperate you have to do something you hate?


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> This company has caused so many problems in my life!! Making so many people homeless!! Such a corrupt, cheating, sour, greedy, disgusting lying company that I hope goes bankrupt and everyone goes broke, and stocks fail!!! I can't even imagine, how bad it is now!! California State Assemblywoman, Lorena Gonzalez, takes a stand to fight for rideshare driver employee rights


Neither company is going anywhere. I have an unsettling feeling that they still have a few "tricks" up their sleeves???‍♀...


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Mmm hmmm.
> Los Angeles has 38,000 homeless at 5th and main and just brought Bubonic Plague back to humanity.
> Leading through technology and disease.


Like I said we lead and that may include the destruction of the human race lol.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> A company does not make a person homeless, it's the bad choices in life that lead to that. I hope Uber and Lyft depart CA after this nonsense passes.


One of the unknowingly bad choices is deciding to work.... for a new company you don't know much about like Lyft and Uber.

These companies set out to do harm.

They know the results of every move they make before they do it because they test.

How do we test?

We take a chance that this THING might work.

Then U/L sends your earnings into the dirt.

Drivers fault for working.... U/L?

Drivers are holding the bag which makes drivers the victims.

You see U/L suing drivers for drivers conning U/L? or stolen from U/L?

Work = honorable

Disenfranchisement = deplorable

Reset your thinking..... or not.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> So why are you driving for them? Are you so desperate you have to do something you hate?


Most of lyft express drive slaves are desperate poor people with no education like myself, they prey on us


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> A company does not make a person homeless, it's the bad choices in life that lead to that. I hope Uber and Lyft depart CA after this nonsense passes.


Yes U/L did


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

losiglow said:


> Different situation. Those children out in Thailand and China don't have other options. We do. There are TONS of places hiring that will pay at least what U/L are paying.
> 
> I'm not defending U/L for one minute. Yes, they don't pay enough and yes, they're crooked. But take ownership for your own situation. If U/L didn't exist, most of the people complaining about pay would still be complaining about pay at whatever other job they has, assuming it was low paying like U/L.
> 
> ...


That's right! Anyone can do it! Provided of course they have the identical support and foundation YOU enjoyed along the way.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

I don't know if someone already made this point but Cali drivers have no idea what they are going to get when that bill passes.

It's going to be like new York. Sorry demand is low try again later.

Maybe a good thing to help people move away from their addiction and find real jobs if there are any left


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> Neither company has a plan to win (become profitable)... outside of winning the autonomous vehicle research race... which both companies are currently losing.
> 
> Their stocks are tanking as investors come to realize this.


i think the only winners Are Garrett camp , dara, and Travis Kalanick , can you believe how much they spent on their multi million dollar mansions within the last two months ?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Two of the biggest markets are San Francisco and Los Angeles. By leaving California if you mean shutting down operations, it's a lose-lose situation for both companies.


I would give the state of ca the big fu. Both companies have purchased new corporate offices outside of ca. They have shut their apps off on a smaller scale.

Even if this gets passed and the governor signs it it's going to get stuck in the courts. Eventually a pro business court will trash it and the ride share companies will get their way.


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

Everyone is focusing on what if this passes and drivers are made employees.

There is an alternative option, which is to increase the "independent contractor" status of drivers and meet the requirements for classification set forth in AB5. This is not being discussed anywhere. The companies won't discuss this because it means less control over drivers, but it is an alternative.

Imagine, setting your own rates and the freedom to reject/cancel rides without question.


----------



## GigEcoCritic (Jul 26, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> A company does not make a person homeless, it's the bad choices in life that lead to that. I hope Uber and Lyft depart CA after this nonsense passes.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149701143825657856


Judas Iscariot said:


> Everyone is focusing on what if this passes and drivers are made employees.
> 
> There is an alternative option, which is to increase the "independent contractor" status of drivers and meet the requirements for classification set forth in AB5. This is not being discussed anywhere. The companies won't discuss this because it means less control over drivers, but it is an alternative.
> 
> Imagine, setting your own rates and the freedom to reject/cancel rides without question.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149701143825657856


Hunter420 said:


> This company has caused so many problems in my life!! Making so many people homeless!! Such a corrupt, cheating, sour, greedy, disgusting lying company that I hope goes bankrupt and everyone goes broke, and stocks fail!!! I can't even imagine, how bad it is now!! California State Assemblywoman, Lorena Gonzalez, takes a stand to fight for rideshare driver employee rights




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149701143825657856


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

GigEcoCritic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149701143825657856
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149701143825657856
> ...


Hey Alan Greenspan...

U/L don't have ANY profits, let alone "High Profits".. YOU MORON!!!


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Hunter420 said:


> This company has caused so many problems in my life!! Making so many people homeless!! Such a corrupt, cheating, sour, greedy, disgusting lying company that I hope goes bankrupt and everyone goes broke, and stocks fail!!! I can't even imagine, how bad it is now!! California State Assemblywoman, Lorena Gonzalez, takes a stand to fight for rideshare driver employee rights



View attachment 354138



Leoncio said:


> I feel your pain, sometimes I wish the worst for ALL this gig companies, they are getting away whit murder BUT, people in politics are now realizing the amount of cash they are not getting because they are not taxing personal income, the way W2 workers get taxed. People in this tread are saying Uber/ Lyft may leave the state but again, they are not paying ANY taxes ( Amazon got many millions in refunds from uncle Sam, go figure) They actually are claiming gigantic loses and some of those loses they are carrying over to the next few years! The two companies have audits going on because of the massive loses. Is about time we become employees, we can not be worst off than we are now


uber/Lyft don't have the right to exist. These new laws will destroy them getting rid of them or just making them another cab company then I will go back to my taxi making a livable wage.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Sorry AB5 is not a law, until it is signed. 'Passed' just means more morons need to review it.
> 
> Hold your horses cowboys, we ain't there yet:
> 
> https://www.billtrack50.com/BillDetail/996562


Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Nelly
Right now they are reading the bill, and still making amendments,i was just looking at AB 5 Status,Friday, sept 13 is D day,wouldn;t surprise me if we go to the wire, The Governor already stated he supports the bill and will sign it if it makes his desk,jmo


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> I don't know if someone already made this point but Cali drivers have no idea what they are going to get when that bill passes.
> 
> It's going to be like new York. Sorry demand is low try again later.
> 
> Maybe a good thing to help people move away from their addiction and find real jobs if there are any left


Uber/Lyft doesn't have the right to exist. When this law passes and other states do the same as California and nyc I will return to my livable wage taxi job I miss.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Consider the law of unintended consequences.
1) If AB 5 passes Uber/Lyft will forced to raise their rates.
2) With higher rates some pax will walk, bike or take a bus resulting in fewer riders. Then:
3) Uber/Lyft may be forced to limit number of drivers on line because they don't want to pay drivers who are sitting idle.
4) Thus those lucky enough to be on line will make more money and the others get nothing.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> View attachment 354138
> 
> 
> uber/Lyft don't have the right to exist. These new laws will destroy them getting rid of them or just making them another cab company then I will go back to my taxi making a livable wage.


That's my goal as well.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

mikes424 said:


> Consider the law of unintended consequences.
> 1) If AB 5 passes Uber/Lyft will forced to raise their rates.
> 2) With higher rates some pax will walk, bike or take a bus resulting in fewer riders. Then:
> 3) Uber/Lyft may be forced to limit number of drivers on line because they don't want to pay drivers who are sitting idle.
> 4) Thus those lucky enough to be on line will make more money and the others get nothing.


Isn't that what it needs to come to though? Lots of markets with over saturation, means some people need to do something else so it becomes worth doing again.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Isn't that what it needs to come to though? Lots of markets with over saturation, means some people need to do something else so it becomes worth doing again.


Yup. Not everyone can drive taxis all at the same time.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> Consider the law of unintended consequences.
> 1) If AB 5 passes Uber/Lyft will forced to raise their rates.
> 2) With higher rates some pax will walk, bike or take a bus resulting in fewer riders. Then:
> 3) Uber/Lyft may be forced to limit number of drivers on line because they don't want to pay drivers who are sitting idle.
> 4) Thus those lucky enough to be on line will make more money and the others get nothing.


Exactly

Two things:

1. The pax who will think a rate hike is "too rich for their blood" are probably paxholes we don't need anyway
2. Uber really should use a merit based system to decide which cars can go online but u know those idiots are gonna turn it into a clusterf**k


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Mole said:


> California has a $3,000,000,000,000 gdp economy they clearly lead by example from tech to agg in every form and shape and size.


Only in the movies. Poor policies are leading to record homeless and a decreasing GDP. CA used to be the 4th largest economy in the WORLD. Now it's people sleeping and shitting on the streets.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Uber cost every state more money in payroll taxes than it generate in all other categories.
> 
> Classifying Uber drivers as employs will ultimately lead to higher tax revenue for the state. Just saying...


How? Tell me how classifying drivers as an employee leads to more tax revenue for States and Fed?

Just asking...



Dropking said:


> Don't exonerate the companies so quickly. From the coal mines to the steel plants, America is replete with historical examples of how companies like Lyft and Uber trample on worker rights. Just as a very recent (ie yesterday) example, Lyft is encouraging drivers to give up their right to collective action by coaxing them to agree to a new arbitration agreement. Most of their drivers are lesser educated than Lyft's lawyers and will agree because they don't know any better that opting out (in the fine print) is a better option.
> 
> The answer is a union to level the playing field. Those old auto and coal and steel industries fought literally bloody battles to attain their reasonable rights. AB5 will thankfully make this a bloodless coup for workers.
> 
> ...


LOL, unions. They had a purpose 70 years ago, now they just protect people who are shitty employees. They run up the cost of any contract. If you think Uber is responsible for a person being homeless, you really need some help.

FYI, I do think Uber is a shitty company, but I also know that there is a thing called personal responsibility, something that has gone by the wayside the last 30 years.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

When government forces a company to (fill in the blank)... Companies respond by giving them what they asked for. Howver, what they asked for is almost never what they truly wanted or expected. In this situation drivers will get exactly what is spelled out in the bill, and exactly no more and no less. Be careful what you ask for.

Here is a prime examle: The people wanted to feel safer using rideshare. So, Uber started charging a safety surcharge to cover the safety related costs that they were already paying. The people incorrectly believe that Uber is paying more to make rideshare safer. They therefore feel safer. The reality is that Uber only increased rates by the amount they were already spending on "safety". Uber makes more money and people seel safer. PROBLEM SOLVED.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

mikes424 said:


> Consider the law of unintended consequences.
> 1) If AB 5 passes Uber/Lyft will forced to raise their rates.
> 2) With higher rates some pax will walk, bike or take a bus resulting in fewer riders. Then:
> 3) Uber/Lyft may be forced to limit number of drivers on line because they don't want to pay drivers who are sitting idle.
> 4) Thus those lucky enough to be on line will make more money and the others get nothing.


Pretty much correct. The people that will get to drive assigned shifts under AB5 will be those that make squat now. Driver rates will be slashed (even if pax rates raised) so it will be impossible to earn above min wage averaged over a shift.


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

The person is right. If there was no Lyft, Uber rates would have paid higher. 

As soon as Lyft entered the market with a copied product, Uber had to exploit driver payout ratios/lower rate.

The pink ***** needs to die for anyone to make a decent living out of rideshare. Now.


As far as passengers are concerned, they can shove it if they don't like the higher rates. Or experience the luxury treatment of a cab.

I could have been a taxpayer if it was still a dollar a mile. 65 cents doesn't cut it. The state is noticing a drop in taxpayers, hence it wants to guarantee some payout to itself by making them pay employee taxes and stuff. I mean, taxes fix the roads that you drive on, taxes pay your teachers, etc. Taxes aren't bad, just that people want to avoid them as much as possible.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Hey Alan Greenspan...
> 
> U/L don't have ANY profits, let alone "High Profits".. YOU MORON!!!


Would like to get a breakdown of their books to see where the money is going


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

hpdriver said:


> The person is right. If there was no Lyft, Uber rates would have paid higher.
> 
> As soon as Lyft entered the market with a copied product, Uber had to exploit driver payout ratios/lower rate.
> 
> ...


Many years ago, Lyft & Uber had a dinner and talked about merging. TK shot it down. Is anyone surprised?



james725 said:


> Would like to get a breakdown of their books to see where the money is going


Well, when driver turnover is 96% I'm guessing a huge chunk of it is recruitment


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> Only in the movies. Poor policies are leading to record homeless and a decreasing GDP. CA used to be the 4th largest economy in the WORLD. Now it's people sleeping and shitting on the streets.
> 
> 
> How? Tell me how classifying drivers as an employee leads to more tax revenue for States and Fed?
> ...


While the government here does suck the workforce and economics is a power house machine the gdp only falls in down turns but always goes back up.

The federal government collects more tax money from California then all the other states west of the Mississippi combined 2019 gdp projections are currently at 3.35 Trillion so I'm going to say your post is quite wrong about the economy but spot on in the government people.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Mole said:


> While the government here does suck the workforce and economics is a power house machine the gdp only falls in down turns but always goes back up.
> 
> The federal government collects more tax money from California then all the other states west of the Mississippi combined 2019 gdp projections are currently at 3.35 Trillion so I'm going to say your post is quite wrong about the economy but spot on in the government people.


If CA was the 4th largest economy in the world in the 80's and they are not even close to that spot now, how is my post wrong?

My point is, I don't trust anything CA does as an initiative or policy anymore. 40 years of failed policies is now rearing it's ugly head. Like most things, if AB5 passes, I hope it works. I have doubts and I don't live in CA so can watch from far away.

Also, how does classifying Uber drivers as employees create more tax revenue as you stated before?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Mole said:


> While the government here does suck the workforce and economics is a power house machine the gdp only falls in down turns but always goes back up.
> 
> The federal government collects more tax money from California then all the other states west of the Mississippi combined 2019 gdp projections are currently at 3.35 Trillion so I'm going to say your post is quite wrong about the economy but spot on in the government people.


California also has debt that is rapidly becoming unserviceable. Top 5 in both income and wealth inequality.

Collapsing aquifers in the Central Valley.

Wasteful and corrupt water policy.

Etc.

It only took about 60 years to destroy the state.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> If CA was the 4th largest economy in the world in the 80's and they are not even close to that spot now, how is my post wrong?
> 
> My point is, I don't trust anything CA does as an initiative or policy anymore. 40 years of failed policies is now rearing it's ugly head. Like most things, if AB5 passes, I hope it works. I have doubts and I don't live in CA so can watch from far away.
> 
> Also, how does classifying Uber drivers as employees create more tax revenue as you stated before?


Let's say in the whole state there's about 200k Uber and Lyft drivers

If the state collects about $1k ea in taxes that's $200 mill


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Let's say in the whole state there's about 200k Uber and Lyft drivers
> 
> If the state collects about $1k ea in taxes that's $200 mill


Why are they not collecting it now? Are Uber earnings not taxable in CA?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> Why are they not collecting it now? Is Uber earning not taxable in CA?


As an IC, all those drivers claim more deductions

As an employee those deductions will become taxes


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Why are they not collecting it now? Are Uber earnings not taxable in CA?


Because we're not employees. Drivers need to pay taxes on their own self-employed earnings. Uber doesn't need to pay taxes on our earnings unless we become employees.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> As an IC, all those drivers claim more deductions
> 
> As an employee those deductions will become taxes


LOL, that is where you are wrong. As long as you use your car for work, you get to claim the deductions. Employee status does not matter.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't know if it's been mentioned, but this has passed and is now on Governor newsome's desk.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

I just made crazy money on Lyft options. Thank you gov of California


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

hpdriver said:


> The person is right. If there was no Lyft, Uber rates would have paid higher.
> 
> As soon as Lyft entered the market with a copied product, Uber had to exploit driver payout ratios/lower rate.
> 
> ...


No action until it's found out that money is missing....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> this is true. And yet neither company is willing to abandon any market until they're entirely kicked out of said Market. Take Austin in London for example. Uber lost big-time in most of mainland Europe, and most of Asia.


Uber was never kicked out of Austin. They left when fingerprinting started. They stayed in Houston. Lyft left both.


----------



## 132266 (Dec 1, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> It's true that California is their biggest market... but given both companies are losing money, that means California is where they are losing the most. They stand to lose less money while they leave California to fight back.


Clueless ants California is actually one of the few markets Lyft is making tons of money.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Don't hold your breath for change. 
"Drivers will not be automatically reclassified as employees, even after January of next year,” Tony West, Uber’s chief legal officer, told reporters after the vote. “We expect we will continue to respond to claims of misclassification in arbitration and in court as necessary, just as we do now.”


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Selector19 said:


> You are so funny! :laugh: You are the only one who caused so many problems in your life when you made poor decisions, not Lyft. Education is key to success. Lyft is just a company that helps people to make some cash on the side and does not expect being a main source of income for you. So there is no point to be so mad. Everything is in your hands. If you aren't happy, just move on...


Nobody has right to unlawfully exploit people. These two companies for 10 years manipulate public. It is time to pay the price.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Polomarko said:


> Nobody has right to unlawfully exploit people. These two companies for 10 years manipulate public. It is time to pay the price.


Exploit people? Give me a break! When the rates were higher and everyone was happy, the word "exploit" did not even come to anyone's mind. Now everyone blames Uber and Lyft like they do not have any other choice. You've voluntary agreed to drive for them and no one has forced you to do that. You have a choice to quit any minute and find a job that pays better. But instead you are blaming Uber and Lyft for all your problems. I think some people will never get mature and will keep thinking like children.... So sad!


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Selector19 said:


> Exploit people? Give me a break! When the rates were higher and everyone was happy, the word "exploit" did not even come to anyone's mind. Now everyone blames Uber and Lyft like they do not have any other choice. You've voluntary agreed to drive for them and no one has forced you to do that. You have a choice to quit any minute and find a job that pays better. But instead you are blaming Uber and Lyft for all your problems. I think some people will never get mature and will keep thinking like children.... So sad!


Actually you made financial commitments based on Ubers promise of great pay and good working conditions. Then you found your self trapped having to work longer hours for less as Uber cut rates. You ruin your health and damage your job prospects though working too longer hours.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Selector19 said:


> Exploit people? Give me a break! When the rates were higher and everyone was happy, the word "exploit" did not even come to anyone's mind. Now everyone blames Uber and Lyft like they do not have any other choice. You've voluntary agreed to drive for them and no one has forced you to do that. You have a choice to quit any minute and find a job that pays better. But instead you are blaming Uber and Lyft for all your problems. I think some people will never get mature and will keep thinking like children.... So sad!


Facts. I love how people willfully subjected themselves to bs then wanna cry. Bunch of morons



everythingsuber said:


> Actually you made financial commitments based on Ubers promise of great pay and good working conditions. Then you found your self trapped having to work longer hours for less as Uber cut rates. You ruin your health and damage your job prospects though working too longer hours.


dude cmon. Grow a pair


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> California also has debt that is rapidly becoming unserviceable. Top 5 in both income and wealth inequality.
> 
> Collapsing aquifers in the Central Valley.
> 
> ...


California's debt is manageable and the state just paid a 5 billion advanced payment to creditors and California has $27 Billion in reserves and growing due to overtaxation of its people. As for the water the state has 40 million people to serve and a massive farming community so not everyone will be happy with how it operates.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Mole said:


> California's debt is manageable and the state just paid a 5 billion advanced payment to creditors and California has $27 Billion in reserves and growing due to overtaxation of its people. As for the water the state has 40 million people to serve and a massive farming community so not everyone will be happy with how it operates.


Visible debt to gdp is around 16%. Actual debt to GDP is more like 80%.

Decades of fiscal mismanagement of pensions systems like CALPERS and CALSTERs means that best case they will need $1.3-1.5 trillion additional funding to remain solvent.

CA, like most states, will have to deal with imminent collapse of most Infrastructure. You can search if you want to see individual items. But transportation needs $150-300 billion. The UC and CS campuses need billions in repairs.

The prop system obligates billions more each cycle.

There are more examples. California is in a late stage capitalism economy. Massive wealth inequality. Massive corruption. Massive civil disorder.

I standby my position. It is ruined.

PS those aquifers aren't coming back. The capricious destruction of the environment is the worst part. No attempt to minimize the damage. No regulation of irrigation methods (Ag could cut water use by 1/2 with off the shelf solutions). They let the cartels farm canabis using illegal chemicals. Hundreds of streams have been poisoned. Sick


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Selector19 said:


> Exploit people? Give me a break! When the rates were higher and everyone was happy, the word "exploit" did not even come to anyone's mind. Now everyone blames Uber and Lyft like they do not have any other choice. You've voluntary agreed to drive for them and no one has forced you to do that. You have a choice to quit any minute and find a job that pays better. But instead you are blaming Uber and Lyft for all your problems. I think some people will never get mature and will keep thinking like children.... So sad!


It is very sad, that you think this way. Thinking like yours destroyed American working clas and in so many elements this grate country became third World country


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Two of the biggest markets are San Francisco and Los Angeles. By leaving California if you mean shutting down operations, it's a lose-lose situation for both companies.


Looks like a lot of losing is about to happen.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> Looks like a lot of losing is about to happen.


What's Tryp's view on the IC vs employee issue? Will they be making their drivers employees?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What's Tryp's view on the IC vs employee issue?


has tryp made it to calif yet? I know they are breathing hard on tryp food/grocery delivery, but haven't seen much on RS in calif.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> This company has caused so many problems in my life!! Making so many people homeless!! Such a corrupt, cheating, sour, greedy, disgusting lying company that I hope goes bankrupt and everyone goes broke, and stocks fail!!! I can't even imagine, how bad it is now!! California State Assemblywoman, Lorena Gonzalez, takes a stand to fight for rideshare driver employee rights


Lyft is Still in Business ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> has tryp made it to calif yet? I know they are breathing hard on tryp food/grocery delivery, but haven't seen much on RS in calif.


I was just giving my old buddy @UberHammer a ribbing. Tryp was a failure-to-launch.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Tryp is more MLM than TNC.

But it looks to me like they have a better shot at claiming the drivers are Independent Contractors.

If they ever get off the ground.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

observer said:


> Tryp is more MLM than TNC.
> 
> But it looks to me like they have a better shot at claiming the drivers are Independent Contractors.
> 
> If they ever get off the ground.


Yes, a model that exerts no control over drivers and just charges them for using the software would likely be a genuine IC relationship. The problem was that Tryp ran out of money before it could get started. Nobody would finance them because the CEO is an MLM guy and he didn't have the credibility needed.

There's a great series of videos on Youtube by Tryp's ex-CFO. He quit when the money ran out and he hadn't been paid for a few months. The guy said that he even had to pay suppliers with his own credit card! &#129315; &#129318;‍♂


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Tryp was a failure-to-launch.


oh, they are still percolating. Going wide on food/grocery delivery service. Me, hard stop was paying for the onboarding. Can't cross that line. Until they eat that cost, forgetaboutit.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> oh, they are still percolating.


They still have a website and are still taking money, yes. But that's as far as it goes.

The lawsuits have started by drivers who paid but *surprise!* got no work from them.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> They still have a website and are still taking money, yes. But that's as far as it goes.
> 
> The lawsuits have started by drivers who paid but *surprise!* got no work from them.


In other words, it is a true MLM.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

observer said:


> In other words, it is a true MLM.


Exactly. Dangerously close to being a pyramid scheme.


----------



## gaugie999 (Mar 7, 2019)

The Uber drivers had no problem taking a taxi drivers career down. This looks like some karma payback for them.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

gaugie999 said:


> The Uber drivers had no problem taking a taxi drivers career down. This looks like some karma payback for them.


Nah, Uber was always a shonky outfit. Many are surprised it has lasted as long as it has. But I'm a glass half full type person. It gave me some income for a while and it was good for a few years (2014 - 2018).


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Ssgcraig said:


> You do realize that every Uber ride is taxed by the state? In MA, $.05 goes to the taxi industry (to subsidize their failing product) and $.20 goes to MA. Over 81M rides last year, pretty good amount of subsidy and taxes lost if Uber leaves. I don't see anyone else following this, CA no longer leads by example.


Then what about the market size of California...it is so endearing that Uber/Lyft will regret ever playing the 'we hold the whole ace game' instead of negotiating with every players on the way forward...think about it...when Uber started this business...drivers are so happy driving because you don't need to drive 10+ to make 250$ in a day...and when you take out cost of running the business...you realized you are not even making minimum wage..If this is what Uber got...threating to leave California...they are welcome to do so..,if better than working as a slave in the name of flexibility...


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

LOL, they haven't even bothered to make it look like their intentions weren't to misclassify, like Uber, Lyft doesn't a face anymore.

Lyft is too slow to react, their shills in these forums aren't smart enough.


----------

